# gravelling a soggy yard



## needtoknow (Dec 25, 2009)

I want to put down crushed stone on areas of my yard but the yard is still quite soggy from the spring melt. These areas are wet mud. Should I wait untill it gets dryer or can I put down the gravel when its still soggy?


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Not sure I understand what you are trying to accomplish here. Are you trying to correct grade of a poorly draining yard with gravel on top?

Anyhow, direct answer is you shouldn't add anything to the problem without expecting all underneath to compact underneath the new weight and just replicate the problem.

Why isn't it draining?


----------



## concretemasonry (Oct 10, 2006)

Go to the heart of the problem and correct the drainage that allows the water to collect. Rock and sand to not absorb any moisture, but "bridge" over poor soils for short time until they work down into the soil/muck and the problem will come back again.

Dick


----------



## needtoknow (Dec 25, 2009)

The purpose for doing this is mainly to keep my dogs from being muddy. We had a lot of rain last summer and fall and a lot of snow so the ground is pretty saturated this year. I will level it out some before I put down the gravel. 

Thanks.


----------



## concretemasonry (Oct 10, 2006)

Must be valuable dogs that are sensitive to moisture and soil, unless there is another household member that does no like mud. - There are other solutions.

I guess it starting to get muddy now because that soilcan hold moisture for a long time.


----------



## mandy12 (Apr 25, 2011)

*Drainage systems Photos and Installations*

Simply putting gravel on top of your soggy lawn is not going to help you out for very long. You will need to drain the soil of the water that is seeping into it. A great page detailing french drains and their installation is www.bobcats4hire.com/drainage_systems.htm. It is quite involved to install a drainage system that will work consistently for the long haul, but you will find details and photos of this type of installation here.:thumbsup:


----------



## tcleve4911 (Nov 6, 2010)

Contact your local landscape company and ask what the Fabric name is that's used to reinforce soggy soil.

Sometimes Paving companies use this under their hot top when soils are unstable.


----------

